# New to Saltwater



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 5-gallon hex tank thats currently filled up with freshwater and has been running for 2 weeks since I'm unsure of what to get. I've been thinking about maybe setting up a mini saltwater tank just to get the hang of taking care of a saltwater tank. What other equipment do I need to purchase along with my filter and heater?

I also thought it would be pretty cool to have some liverock along with an anenome and some type of small clown. Would that be enough room?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

A 5 gallon hex is way too small for SW if this is your first time attempting it. You're guaranteed a total tank crash. Keep in mind, saltwater is much more delicate to care for than freshwater - especially in a 5 gallon tank; not to mention expensive. If I were you, I'd read and research everything you need to know on saltwater aquaria keeping. I think most will agree with me on this.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I concur, I once (long ago) tried a 10 gallon hex saltwater with 1 seahorse. Poor fish I couldn't get any thing to stay balanced. Its hard enough to get a fresh water tank that small stabilized and cycled.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Chaos553,

I know it is tempting to start a saltwater tank in your 5 gallon, but it is really not all that practical. Sure there are saltwater enthusiast that have these size tanks (called picos), but they have the experience and knowledge to keep it running. I will like to note that even the experts sometimes have trouble keeping pico tanks. Now I am neither saying it can’t be done nor saying that you can’t do it being new to the hobby. I don’t think it is fair to say if you tried to set up this 5 gallon tank as a saltwater tank that it will fail. I on the other hand will like to just tell you why it will be difficult and what you would be limited too. 

One of the first things I would like to say is that in a 5 gallon tank you will not be able to keep any fish. This alone will normally turn people from setting up a pico tank. The only things that one can keep in a pico are a small clean up crew consisting of small hermits and snails, and maybe a small species of shrimp. Pico tanks are normally set up as a coral tank containing hearty softies such as mushrooms. With that in mind, it is still extremely hard to keep a tank of this size going because of water chemistry and looking at your thread, I believe you would have an understanding of this. Any little change in the water can cause the tank to crash, whether it is caused by a invert or coral death, or from a foreign substance entering into the tank. Another thing that is hard to keep up with is keeping the temperature at a decent level and keeping the salinity constant. When water evaporates for the tank the salinity rises because salt does not evaporate with the water. The fluctuating temp and salinity is extremely hard on the tanks inhabitants and cause stress which leads to death. Stress can lead to a complete tank crash. 

To avoid this you will have to pay extra attention to the pico. You will have to do top offs a couple of times a day and check ammonia, nitrate, and nitrites about daily. The smaller the tank in our hobby the more work it requires. If you are still interested in setting up your 5 gallon as a saltwater, the next step will to do lots of research. There is so much to learn in this hobby that you can be learning new things everyday till you die. You will need to pick up books, read articles on the web, and read others saltwater experience. After you do this, you will have plenty of questions and that is what we and other forums are for. Please do your research and ask yourself if you really want to put the time needed into keeping a pico. If you have any doubt, I would refrain from setting up the tank.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Anemones are difficult to keep and are reserved for the more experienced reef-keepers. Also there is no anemone that will fit in 5 gallon tank, the minimum is 10 gallons for the smallest anemone. 

I think you should do a little more research to find out exactly what keeping saltwater entails. Its a complicated hobby at even the simplest level.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

you really really need to make a thread spacifically for those cat pics. other than that all i can say is that there is no way i would even think of makeing a SW tank out of a 5 gallon tank. there is way to much work involved. even for my 16 gallon it would be too hard to keep the water and stuff right.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I'm glad I threw that out there before I started actually doing it. I'm glad that all you guys gave me such helpful info, especially CollegeReefer. I'll start reading about how to keep a saltwater tank sometime this month so I can start figuring out what to do. If for some random reason, all my fish die in my 20-gallon, I'll probably start it in that tank rather than a smaller size, since smaller SW tanks are harder to maintain, and I can see why. Research starts now! Thanks alot for your helpful information guys, I'm glad people on this forum are so helpful


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad to hear that you are going to start doing more research on the subject. When you are reading and find something you don't understand, make sure to come back here and ask what you don't understand so one of us can explain it too you. Also sometimes saltwater guys such as myself and others who have posted on this thread are in the chat room which is always a great place to bring your saltwater questions.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> OMG


Do you even answer posts in words anymore?? loll 

The cats are so cute !


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Impressive post Collegereefer. Glad to see it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Great job indeed, everyone. Another reef is saved!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Good to hear you decide to research more. We're all here to help you out in any way we can.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Are there any specific sites you guys would recommend? I plan on going to Border's sometime next week to pick up some kind of book on setting up a SW tank. Any books you would recommend actually?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Don't Laugh!

Saltwater fish for Dummies!

Great book for everyone, Not just 1st timers.

Also, The conscientious aquarist. There are many others covering Coral and Reef tanks but those 2 are the perfect start.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, thanks bro


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Reefneck said:


> Also, The conscientious aquarist.


 
Excellent book by Robert Fenner. Very informative and hepful.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I find The Conscientious Marine Aquarist lacking in info.. in a few ways. I also find that he doesnt explain things in as much detail as he should. It seems like the way he writes is more for people who have read a bit on the subject, hence why i would reccomend it as a 2nd or 3rd book of choice.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> I find The Conscientious Marine Aquarist lacking in info.. in a few ways. I also find that he doesn't explain things in as much detail as he should. It seems like the way he writes is more for people who have read a bit on the subject, hence why i would recommend it as a 2nd or 3rd book of choice.



I find this somewhat accurate. The book does not lay things out in laymen's terms but it wasn't meant to either.

One reason I listed it second is because of this and after reading "for Dummies" you can understand Bob's book a bit easier.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

That plus his info is a drop outdated.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I haven't really looked at any books....I just read a ton online, different articles, forums, etc. and then I cornered a few people here and asked them questions until my fingers turned blue. Now that I have been in the hobby a little while now I am starting to look around at some of the published work out there. Pretty much everything you cold find in the books is there on the net, but you have to be lucky enough to know some super nice people.

all of there information is not 100% but you could go to reefcentral.com's online magazine "reefkeeping" you can read the articles from the current magazine and from past ones. Read up, get interested. The fact that the 5 gallon is too small just means that you have ta go bigger


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have to disagree about Bob's outdatedness... almost all his info still holds true... although it probably isn't the best book for a total newbie, once you've got your feet in the water you can follow it. I really can't think of a different book that I would recommend more for total coverage of the hobby... you gotta remember, there is SOOOOO much to cover, one book ain't gonna cut it, but this one does pretty well.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also Paletta's book "the new marine aquarium" needs to be noted here.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, I'll look around for those books and sites from now on. Thank you guys soo much for all the help again. I'm glad I have such awesome people to turn to if I'm in a jam


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

No problem  glad to help out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Fishfirst. I was hoping someone would mention that book. "The New Marine Aquarium" is one of the better books out there for a beginner who really wants to get a quick and actually useful understanding about setting up a reef tank and getting it right the first time.
After reading those books, try Anthony Calfo's ( with Bob Fenner) "Reef Invertebrates." It is hands down one of the very best books a reefkeeper can get, once he has a good basic understanding. The title is misleading a bit, as it covers a heck of a lot more than the invertebrates, and it covers everything in extreme detail. For example, it has 15 pages just on live sand, and 21 more just on refugia. These are BIG pages, too. Absolutely one of my favorite books.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Bear said:


> but you could go to reefcentral.com's online magazine "reefkeeping" you can read the articles from the current magazine and from past ones.


Randy Holmes Farley is THE MAN! Great stuff, real techinical, but thats best left to later reading.


----------

